# Which new bow?



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

I am new to bow hunting and would like get a bow for next season. I was looking at either a Hoyt or Mathews. Does anyone have any experiences with these bows? Any other brands that you would recomend? I will be hunting whitetails.


----------



## settles8 (Aug 19, 2007)

hey greenhead, I shot a Hoyt for 4 years before switching to a PSE firestorm lite last year. the fire storm weighs 3.3 lbs with a 8 3/4" brace height and 30 inches axle to axle. At a little over 300.00 it's an affordable good shooting, forgiving bow with alot of maneuvability for a blind or treestand. just my .02 of course.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

greenhead, I had a hoyt for three years and harvested deer each year with it.... I switched to a switchback XT a little over a year ago. The new Mathews is called the Drenline...very light bow, even lighter than the Switchback. I liked both but the Switchback is my choice


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

the new hoyt vectrix would be my pick of the 2 brands mentioned but out of the other brands i would pick a PSE i have a thunderbolt and a polaris and they both shoot really nice.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

I would also check out bow tech they make an outstanding bow.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I wanna get a Hoyt ... Anyone got one they want to get rid of? "Free to a good home" would be a good pricetag, I'll take care of it 

I'm with Trapper_2, the Hoyt Vectrix is numero uno (that's spanish for number one) on my list. Bow Tech makes some really nice bows, too.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

The thing to do is go shoot several bows at the store and see which one feels and fits best to you. I had a Martin for the last ten years that I really liked, but was thinking about upgrading, and went to Scheels and shot some new bows. I left with a new Matthews Drenalin. After shooting it I had to have it. Wow, these new bows really throw some fast darts!
MOB


----------



## southerly (Aug 21, 2007)

I am shooting the Drenalin by Mathews. This thing is sweet. The smoothest, lightest bow I've ever shot. The penetration power of this bow is unreal. I always shot a Martin but Mathews is my only chioce on the market now. I tested several bows before spending the money for this bow but as soon as Mathews sent out the Demo bow to try, there was no other choice. The PSE firestorm is a great bow as well, very quiet and flat shootin too but my choice is still the Drenalin.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## rburt (Apr 12, 2002)

I went through the whole testing thing last year, chose the Mathews Switchback XT. I shot all the top bows by Bowtech, Hoyt, PSE, etc... Surprisingly enough, the bow I liked 2nd best wasn't any of these, it was the Fred Bear Code.

Try shooting the Fred Bear - like I said, I chose the Mathews, but in retrospect, I maybe should have saved my money for a slight (IMO) downgrade with the Bear, but a big cost savings.

At the pro shop, I've shot the new Bowtech - and really like that, it's quieter than my switchback, and a very revolutionary design to it. I've also heard that the new Hoyt is much better than the one I shot last year.

Scheels in Fargo was, IMO, the best place to go to try all these bows - don't remember if I shot a Bowtech there or not (my nephew has one so I shot his as well), but their indoor range is very good and they were very accomodating to me shooting a number of different bows. FWIW, I had to practically BEG the guys at Cabelas to let me shoot the Fred Bear in their back room.

http://ndoutdoorsman.blogspot.com/


----------



## markHOYT311 (Jul 10, 2007)

bow tech or hoyt!


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

bowtech the new general is unreal 8 1/4 inch brace height wow and still shoots 305 fps wow shoot one. I know sportsmans warehouse has them. 
Im going with the marquie by diamond tho 341/4 axle to axle quiet and smooth. those 60 plus yards shots will be a snap with that bow!!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Parker, you been out much this year?


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

yes sir. I have. havent had anything nice close enuff to shoot but lots of does and a few smaller bucks. but they are going to start gettin stuip pretty soon. so we will see what happens.


----------

